# Porth A CATH claims



## codedog (Oct 15, 2008)

I get some denials on porth a cath claims cpt code 36561 . They say  the diagnosis  code does not match up . I usualy use a dx code of 173-or 238.7 neoploasms or cancer codes. Is there another code I should use  . Maybe A V CODE. /


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 15, 2008)

I only use a "V" code as the principal dx when the patient is presenting for removal of the Port-a-Cath.

The problem may be that Dx 238.X refers to Neoplasms of "Unspecified" nature. (Do not indicate a malignancy).
I have never encountered a POrt being placed for skin malignancies (173.X)

Karen Maloney, CPC
Data Quality Specialist


----------

